# ARISTOCRAFT SIERRA PASSENGER CARS



## berniejorn (May 30, 2009)

Hi

Have been searching for the Aristocraft passenger cars, old-time sierra coach and combines. Would like to buy some at a decent price, and used is ok. Prefer Penn. Anyone know where to find them, or anyone have some for sale? Also, where is best place to also put this request?

Thanks.

Bernie


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Used? eBay is your best bet though be careful in what you are bidding on. Some may be older and have the older style trucks with the plunger type power pick ups (lots of drag!). Some may be from starter sets and don't have interiors (they will have closed window shades printed on the windows). 
A new set can be found here - http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=25531001-3!255 
Be sure to "Add to Cart" to see the real price! 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't have mine









I've seen them at dealers and online outfits.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Check here. AristoCraft shows them to be in stock so Wholesaletrains should be able to get you a set. RidgeRoadStation is an excellent choice also ...............Jim

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200412549


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Warning, 
From my experience, don't order from Wholesaletrains if they say 'Available', make sure they say 'in stock'. They've cost me time and money as they tried to fill my orders. Also they did not honor a request to cancel an order after I waited 3 months and found it elsewhere, 2 months later they charge my act and sent the item... 
Gave them a second chance, after 4 months they offered a different loco and a different era with a mere $30 discount for 'my time'. I said no thanks, placed an order with another company and had the loco within 2 weeks. 

I picked up a beautiful SP sierra Observation, but the damn thing shorts the track as soon as it touches the rails! Read something somewhere about the wheelsets and split axles as the cause, But that's a down the road project... Might be an ERA car. 

John


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 06/01/2009 8:40 AM
Read something somewhere about the wheelsets and split axles as the cause, But that's a down the road project... Might be an ERA car. 

John 




Yes, early REA brand name, made in Korea, light blue box cars had a plastic axle spacer that tends to split with age. Its easy to swap out new wheel sets or complete trucks but by the time you have done that you might have well bought new cars.


-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The new ones from Aristo have new pickups and roll very smoothly.. very very smoothly.. smoothly right off the.... 

table.


----------

